
Instagram Stories at Two: What Price Have We Paid for Recording Everything? - mgiannopoulos
https://www.esquire.com/uk/culture/a22588567/how-two-years-of-instagram-stories-has-altered-the-way-we-love-act-and-play/
======
clay_the_ripper
Social media and specifically Instagram stories has simply enabled a new mode
of living. Living used to be 1:1, now it can be 1:many. People who have
embraced this new way of living may seem incomprehensible to those who still
choose to live 1:1. As it has been, and will continue to be forever, people
who choose a new mode of living will be judged, ostracized and scrutinized but
those who don’t agree with their way of living.

I would argue this same judgement and confusion has persisted through history.
“Oh now women are showing their ankles how terrible” “oh now people don’t wear
dinner jackets to dinner, how horrible” “oh now teenagers are having sex, how
horrible” “oh now people have sex before marriage how horrible” “oh now people
watch tv instead of read how horrible” and on and on and on. Change is
inevitable. Before you start to judge how others choose to live, perhaps
examine your own viewpoints and biases.

Are these downsides to change? Yes. Can you ever stop it? No. I think it’s
easy to say “oh kids These days do _blank_ how horrible”. And articles like
this come along and selectively interview people to prove how horrible it is,
so we can all run around with our panties in a collective bunch about how
horrible everything is.

~~~
speedplane
I am 34. My fiance is 27. She has a handful of friends that are a few years
younger in their ealry 20s. In my generation (born ~1990 and earlier), social
media can be good entertainment and potentially help your career or business.

In later generations (~1995 and younger), being on social media is not just a
"nice thing", it's mandatory. If you're not active, with friends, posting
envy-inducing photos, you just don't exist. Many teenagers and early 20 year
olds face huge anxiety over their online presence.

So in response to your point, I don't blame their "generation" for this
behavior, of being a rotten generation. To be clear, it was our generation
that did it to them, extolling the virtues of technology and communication
with no limits, always assuming that being connected was a purely positive
gain, turning objects like the iPhone into religious relics.

My generation started with rotary phones and got handheld mobiles and were
happy with that. But if you're born with that, instant access to everyone any
anyone, it's bound to change the way you interact with others.

------
GoRudy
I went to soul cycle yesterday. A girl in the front of class starts filming
the instructor. He asks her to stop. She laughs. She films again. He asks her
to leave. She doesn’t. Films again.

